# Best Sansamp for metal bass tone?



## aawshred (Oct 15, 2012)

I've heard from a lot of awesome producers that they use sansamp for their bass sound, and I can see that there are a lot of different options for that. Which sansamp model (which pedal, or rack) would be best suited for running direct for a heavy metal bass sound. 

Any input appreciated, thanks!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think there is a Sansamp you can really go wrong with. They're all pretty awesome. The only significant difference in them is going to be the extra features, minus the Character Series of course.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 15, 2012)

I've had good luck with the RPM and the VT Bass. But the other ones are all solid too.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 15, 2012)

Any major difference between the VT Bass and BDDI? I was under the impression that the BDDI was supposed to sound like an SVT, so how does that differ from the VT (other than the "Character" knob)?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 15, 2012)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Any major difference between the VT Bass and BDDI? I was under the impression that the BDDI was supposed to sound like an SVT, so how does that differ from the VT (other than the "Character" knob)?



Very similar tone from both of them, with the VT being simplified and lacking the DI. 

I'd say the VT sounds closer to the real deal, for better or worse, but I haven't had them both in the same room before. It could be all in my head. 

The VT is definitely aimed at more of the plug in play kind of player who might be throwing it in front of a high wattage/headroom clean amp, where as the DI is more for someone who is sending it to the mains.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 15, 2012)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Any major difference between the VT Bass and BDDI? I was under the impression that the BDDI was supposed to sound like an SVT, so how does that differ from the VT (other than the "Character" knob)?


BDDI has a built-in mid scoop and appeals alot more to the typical death metal bass tone. While I own a VT Bass their is more control over the mids and allows it the ability to have a more vintage tone if wanted.


----------



## cGoEcYk (Oct 16, 2012)

I've used the BDDI for years. I dial in some burly mids on my head and run it blended in the FX loop with a little scoop/presence/OD. 

If you run it straight into a power amp, you should be able to get a good clangy kind of metal tone. What the BDDI has that the VT doesnt is a "Presence" control, which is great for metal tones. The "Character" knob on the VT will give you different types of flavor/responsiveness (VT is probably a better standalone, IMO... but the BDDI's presence makes it better for metal).

The RBI might be a good choice if you are going with a rack set up. It is basically the BDDI but also has a Mid control.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Oct 16, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Very similar tone from both of them, with the VT being simplified and lacking the DI.
> 
> I'd say the VT sounds closer to the real deal, for better or worse, but I haven't had them both in the same room before. It could be all in my head.
> 
> The VT is definitely aimed at more of the plug in play kind of player who might be throwing it in front of a high wattage/headroom clean amp, where as the DI is more for someone who is sending it to the mains.



The VT is a bit more versatile with the Character and Midrange controls; you can go from a fat B-15 to a clangy, overdriven SVT very easily. No DI, but it sounds great in front of pretty much every amp I've played it through (including, but not limited to, an SVT to act a second gain channel, my Aguilar TH500 for some extra "snap", and my Eden WT400 for overdriven tones in general.)


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Oct 17, 2012)

TemjinStrife said:


> The VT is a bit more versatile with the Character and Midrange controls; you can go from a fat B-15 to a clangy, overdriven SVT very easily. No DI, but it sounds great in front of pretty much every amp I've played it through (including, but not limited to, an SVT to act a second gain channel, my Aguilar TH500 for some extra "snap", and my Eden WT400 for overdriven tones in general.)


There is also the deluxe which has a DI and presets.


----------



## ericsleepless (Oct 18, 2012)

Sansamp RBI is like having a whole new amp.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 19, 2012)

I took my bass to GC this afternoon and played around with a BDDI through a few different amps. Now I understand why so many people consider a SansAmp to be an essential piece of gear for metal bass tone!


----------

